# S7 1200 Firmwareupdate und TIA V11



## ziede (1 Januar 2011)

Moin,

habe im i-net gelesen,d as es mit dem Firmwareupdate 2 einen webserver fuer die S7-1200 geben soll, ist da was dran?
Wan soll das update kommen oder gibt es dat schon? (Bei Siemens "nur" 1.0.2 gefuden)?
Muss man umbedingt diese doesige 24MB Karte haben um updaten zu koennen? - Sehe irgendwie noch nicht ein nur fuer ein update soviel Kohle auszugeben.
Mit der Step7 Basic v11 sollen sich angeblich auch einzelne Bausteine uebertragen lassen, ist dem so?
Wann soll die v11 kommen, oder gibt es sie schon?
Wird es ein kostenloses update von v10.5 sp2 geben oder will das grosse S dafuer auch wieder geld sehen?

Mfg
Bjoern


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2011)

Man braucht die 24 MB-Karte.
V11.0 ist das Update zu Step7 V5.5 und nicht zu V10.5.
Und natürlich kostet es Geld. Siemens muss doch auch leben .


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> V11.0 ist das Update zu Step7 V5.5 und nicht zu V10.5.



Würd Ich so direkt nicht sagen, V5.5 wird ja noch eine weile weiterbestehen, es wird ja sogar noch Updates geben (64 Bit Version!)


----------



## PN/DP (1 Januar 2011)

*Suchhilfe...*

Mit der Forums-Suche nach *TIA V11* finde ich diese informativen Threads:

Was passiert Dienstag 8:00 ?
TIA-Portal V11
TIA Portal und kompatible Steuerungen

Harald


----------



## offliner (3 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> V11.0 ist das Update zu Step7 V5.5 und nicht zu V10.5.


V11 Basic ist das Update zu V10.5. Mit der neuen 1200er Firmware kommt dann auch Profinet IO und damit wohl auch der Webserver. Angeblich soll das Ganze im Januar kommen, was aber auch später heissen kann...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2011)

offliner schrieb:


> V11 Basic ist das Update zu V10.5.



Genau aus diesem Grund ist die V11 im SUS für STEP7 Pro enthalten :?:


----------



## offliner (3 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund ist die V11 im SUS für STEP7 Pro enthalten


Die beiden Versionen haben erstmal nix miteinander zu tun. Es ist allerdings richtig, dass V11 Prof auch V11 Basic enthalten wird...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2011)

offliner schrieb:


> Die beiden Versionen haben erstmal nix miteinander zu tun. Es ist allerdings richtig, dass V11 Prof auch V11 Basic enthalten wird...



Dass diese Versionen programmtechnisch nichts miteinander zu tun haben ist mir schon klar. Es geht mir aber darum, dass V11 im Rahmen des Software-Update-Services zu einer bestehenden 5.5er-Pro-Lizenz geliefert wird. Somit ist für mich V11 ein Update zu 5.5.


----------



## bastimeister (6 April 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde!

Die Firmware V2.0 sollte es wohl eigentlich jetzt langsam geben, ich bahe leider nur noch nix dazu gefunden!

Jedenfalls soll es ja mit TIA V11 möglich sein in ein Projekt an eine S7-1200 sämtliche Panels von Onkel S. mit Ethernet-Schnittstelle anbinden zu können...
Versucht mal bspw. zwischen einem MP277 und eine S7-1212 mit Firmwarestand 1.0.2 (Laut Siemens nur für TIA V10.5 geeignet) zu koppeln, dann werdet ihr sehr Interessante Überaschungen erleben...

mehr möchte und darf ich dazu erstmal nicht sagen...


----------



## thomass5 (13 April 2011)

Ich blätter gerade durch die aktuelle(April) advance und les gerade von Firmware 2.0. (Seite5 der product news). Gefunden hab ich es noch nicht auf der Siemensseite. Das Nächste Problem wäre ja das Update. Die 24MB Speicherkarte kostet mehr wie die CPU(1.0.0) die ich zum "rumspielen" habe, weil wirklich produktiv einsetzbar ist sie ja noch nicht (vielleicht ja bald??).
Wenn die FW dann mal drausen sein sollte suche ich jemand mit so einer Karte der mir meine CPU updaten kann. Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Erhalt der Aktualdaten eines DB bei einem Programmupdate?

Thomas


----------



## vita-2002 (14 April 2011)

Das habe ich bekommen:



> die Lieferfreigabe der Firmwareversion V2.0 erfolgt gleichzeitig mit STEP 7 V11. Ein Update von bestehenden CPUs auf V2.0 ist möglich. Für genaue Lieferinformationen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Vertrieb. Die mir vorliegenden Informationen weisen auf eine Lieferfreigabe mit 2. Mai hin, wobei der Termin bereits mehrmals nach hinten verschoben wurde.


----------



## bastimeister (14 April 2011)

> Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Erhalt der Aktualdaten eines DB bei  einem Programmupdate?


Deine Aktualwerte in DBs gehen bei jedem Programmupdate verloren, da bei der S7-1200 immer die komplette Software (also alle Bausteine) übertragen werden! Daher geht auch die S7-1200 jedes mal in STOP und mus anschließend (Nach der Programmübertragung) wieder neu gestartet (in RUN geschaltet) werden!

Laut Siemens ist eine Übertragung einzelner Bausteine (so wie es bei einer 300/400 üblich ist) auch Hardware/Firmware-mäßig noch garnicht vorgesehen! Erst Ende des Jahres soll woll die HW dahingehend geändert sein, das auch das bei ein S7-1200 möglich wird...
Da sag ich doch:TOOL: an Onkel S.

Im Übrigen soll es schon im 4.Quartal 2011 ein SP1 für TIAP-V11 geben -> Also kann man sich schon gut vorstellen wie "gut" also die erste Release-Version ausfallen wird...


----------



## Praios (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob es noch benötigt wird, aber hier ein Link zu Firmwareupdate 2.0

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=38710103&caller=view


----------



## D-DNRN (31 Mai 2011)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Deine Aktualwerte in DBs gehen bei jedem Programmupdate verloren, da bei der S7-1200 immer die komplette Software (also alle Bausteine) übertragen werden! Daher geht auch die S7-1200 jedes mal in STOP und mus anschließend (Nach der Programmübertragung) wieder neu gestartet (in RUN geschaltet) werden!
> 
> Laut Siemens ist eine Übertragung einzelner Bausteine (so wie es bei einer 300/400 üblich ist) auch Hardware/Firmware-mäßig noch garnicht vorgesehen! Erst Ende des Jahres soll woll die HW dahingehend geändert sein, das auch das bei ein S7-1200 möglich wird...
> Da sag ich doch:TOOL: an Onkel S.
> ...



Das ist so nicht mehr ganz richtig!

S7-1200 mit Firmware V2.x UND TIA Portal V11.. UND im Projekt eingestellter CPU mit Firmware V2.x  macht nach einem Programmupdate KEINEN Kaltstart mehr! 
Die aktuellen Variablenwerte in DB's bleiben also erhalten.
Siehe auch neues Handbuch für die S7-1200


----------



## IBFS (31 Mai 2011)

D-DNRN schrieb:


> S7-1200 mit Firmware V2.x UND TIA Portal V11.. UND im Projekt eingestellter CPU mit Firmware V2.x  macht nach einem Programmupdate KEINEN Kaltstart mehr!
> Die aktuellen Variablenwerte in DB's bleiben also erhalten.
> Siehe auch neues Handbuch für die S7-1200



zum Zeitpunkt des POSTs von bastimeister war das FW-Update V2.0 gerade erst im anrollen.

ansonsten siehe auch den Thread:  http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45425

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (11 Juni 2011)

... so, und gestern gabs das nächste Update für 





> verbesserte Sicherheit und Robustheit



Thomas


----------



## D-DNRN (12 Juni 2011)

neues Update V2.03 ?
Super, dann sollte ich jetzt wohl alle paar Tage sämtliche CPUs updaten damit es stabil läuft?

In der letzten Woche hatte ich auch Prompt erhebliche Probleme mit der VW v2.02. 
Nach einer kleinen Programmänderung (minimales Test-Programm mit nur 5-6 Bausteinen und einer User-Seite im Webserver der 1200) ließ sich die CPU nicht mehr über das PG ansteuern! Selbst mit dem Ip-Config Tool kam ich nicht mehr an die CPU. Urlöschen usw. war also nicht mehr möglich. 
Auch eine leere Programmkarte hat den Dienst versagt!!
Die SPS ging nach dem Start sofort in Urlöschanforderung was aber irgendwie nicht möglich war. 
Abhilfe schaffte schließlich ein Firmwareupdate wiederum auf die V2.02 und anschließendes nochmal starten mit einer leeren Programmkarte.

Da liegt also unter Umständen doch noch so einiges im Argen ...


----------



## D-DNRN (12 Juni 2011)

Es gibt übrigens auch noch ein FW Update für die Analog-Temperaturmodule TC und RTD.
Beide müssen auch jeweils über eine 24MB Programmkarte über die CPU upgedatet werden.  



> Das Firmware-Update des Thermoelementmoduls (TC) behebt abweichendes  Verhalten in bestimmten Situationen, z. B. wenn ein Thermoelementmodul  in eine CPU gesteckt wird, die für ein RTD-Modul konfiguriert ist. Das  Update behebt zudem einen selten auftretenden Speicherüberlauffehler.


----------



## IBFS (12 Juni 2011)

D-DNRN schrieb:


> Beide müssen auch jeweils über eine *24MB Programmkarte* über die CPU upgedatet werden.



Was kostet den so ein 24MB-Teil? 

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Was kostet den so ein 24MB-Teil?
> 
> Frank



Listenpreis 250,00 EUR
MLFB: 6ES7 954-8LF01-0AA0


----------



## IBFS (12 Juni 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Listenpreis 250,00 EUR
> MLFB: 6ES7 954-8LF01-0AA0



Kann man dann mit diesem Teil ALLE FW-Updates für
alle S7-300er sowie S7-1200er machen. Denn wenn 
ich mir das Ding kaufe, dann eines, was für alle Fälle
geht. Das man diese Karte nicht für die 400er nehmen
kann ist klaro.

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Juni 2011)

In der Artikelbeschreibung steht:
6ES7 954-8LF01-0AA0
SIMATIC S7, MEMORY CARD FUER S7-1200 CPU, 3,3 V NFLASH, 24 MBYTE
Also kein Hinweis auf die S7-300. Keine Ahnung ob das geht.

Bei der S7-300 MMC steht
6ES7953-8LP20-0AA0
SIMATIC S7, MICRO MEMORY CARD P. S7-300/C7/ET 200, 3,3 V NFLASH, 8 MBYTE

Also 953 statt 954


----------



## thomass5 (12 Juni 2011)

... ich bekam letztens den "Tip" des Widerrufs via Fernabsatz...

Irgendwann fällt es aber auf, wenn ich monatlich eine Karte bestelle und dann zurücksende.

Ich hatte vergangenes Jahr ein Starterset mit 10.5 gekauft. Gibts da auch mal ein Update auf 11 oder muß ich neu kaufen?

Thomas

PS: die Karte kannst du in einem "normalen" SD-Reader schreiben. Also wirds mit der 300er nichts werden. Das Image-Tool was gelegentlich hier angesprochen wird, erkennt das Ding als 32MB...
Mann könnte sich ja mal ne alte 32er Karte besorgen und mit dem Image beschreiben als Versuch. Eine 4 MB 300er hat laut dem Tool etwa 64 MB.


----------



## D-DNRN (12 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... ich bekam letztens den "Tip" des Widerrufs via Fernabsatz...
> 
> Irgendwann fällt es aber auf, wenn ich monatlich eine Karte bestelle und dann zurücksende.


Bei dem total unverschämten Preis von Siemens würde ich diese "Gesetzeslücke" voll ausnutzen!!



thomass5 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hatte vergangenes Jahr ein Starterset mit 10.5 gekauft. Gibts da auch mal ein Update auf 11 oder muß ich neu kaufen?
> ...


Gibts, ist aber kostenpflichtig wenn man nicht ein SUS (Abo ..) o.Ä. hat.


----------



## IBFS (12 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> .
> Ich hatte vergangenes Jahr ein Starterset mit 10.5 gekauft. Gibts da auch mal ein Update auf 11 oder muß ich neu kaufen?



Das SUS kostet pro Jahr 80 EURO  Liste, ist also bezahltbar.
Es muss aber abgeschlossen sein BEVOR ein neue Version
erschienen ist. dieser Zeitpunkt ist nun vorbei, daher geht
nur noch ein Upgrade.

Frank


----------



## crux (12 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... ich bekam letztens den "Tip" des Widerrufs via Fernabsatz...
> 
> Irgendwann fällt es aber auf, wenn ich monatlich eine Karte bestelle und dann zurücksende.



Das heißt irgendwo bestellen Update machen und wieder zurücksenden?
Sind diese Speicherkarten nicht Versiegelt?


----------



## thomass5 (12 Juni 2011)

... so hab ich den Tip verstanden...
Thomas


----------



## crux (12 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... so hab ich den Tip verstanden...
> Thomas



Hmm. Ok..

Wäre bei diesen Preisen evtl. wirklich zu überlegen..


----------



## D-DNRN (14 Juni 2011)

Nur zur Info:
Siemens schließt Lücken in Automatisierungssystemen
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Siemens-schliesst-Luecken-in-Automatisierungssystemen-1259623.html



> ...
> Offenbar genügt ein Scan der Ethernet-Kommunikationsinterfaces, um die  PLC zum Stillstand zu bringen. Betroffen von diesem Problem sind laut  Siemens nur PLCs mit der Firmware-Version 02.00.02. Abhilfe soll  alternativ das Abschalten des integrierten Webservers bringen.
> ...


Dann ist ja alles bestens ...

Hatte gerade erst 6 Stück auf FW 02.00.02 gebracht.


----------



## thomass5 (9 August 2011)

so, seit gestern gibts wieder ein Update...

Thomas


----------

